# weight loss



## Murph (Aug 1, 2009)

One of my wee girls seems to be losing weight.
Since I had them spayed they have been doing great and seem to be back to normal.
My only concern is how one of them seems thiner than before.
When I give them any kind of food be it meat or dry Roni will take it into her bed, she seems to be storing it.
I have also noticed that her coat isnt as thick as her sisters.
I would appreciate any feedback before I take her to the vet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

How did it go at the vet?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

it maybe that the one lossing weight thinks its summer and the one who is heavier and has a thicker coat thinks it is winter. Is she eating ok and playing like she used to?


----------



## Murph (Aug 1, 2009)

It appears that I was getting worried for nothing.
Roxi who has the healthier looking coat is just a wee bit further advanced with the season and her sister Roni is now catching up.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thats great news. Im glad they bare fine, they sure know how to worry you dont they..........


----------

